# Someone needs to take this home



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Too big for me, but will fit a bunch of you.

How often do you see 753 frames come available??

I have one ( not a Merckx) and love it

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320122544484&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nice*



toomanybikes said:


> Too big for me, but will fit a bunch of you.
> 
> How often do you see 753 frames come available??
> 
> ...



it would fit me too, but alas, no more bikes for awhile....


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Moi aussi....*

Not my size and I'm wrapping up a deal for a vintage DeRosa Primato w/Columbus EL/OS to round out the collection that should complement the MX Leader nicely. Pics to come soon (even though this isn't the DeRosa forum):thumbsup: 

Let's hope the bidding doesn't go gonzon on this 753 frame and someone gets a nice deal.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

A friend of mine has that frame, same color scheme until he had it repainted. His does not have the Merckx century geometry. It's got steeper angles, more like a crit bike.


----------

